# Kosten für Hüttenübernachtung???



## dkc-live (13. Mai 2007)

hallo ich kenn mich überhaupt nicht aus.
hab im sommer ne transalp vor und will mein budget planen!
wieviel kostet ne nacht in der huette und was wird geboten?
also so wie ich das verstehe einfach ne übernachtungsmöglichkeit (schlafsack selber mitbringen?)
und ne möglichkeit auf warme speisen und getränke?
liege ich da richtig?

noch was anderes ich hab als kleidung.
2 x kurze radhose 2x trikot eingeplant 1x normale kurze hose und einen pulli.
dazu noch arm und beinlinge.
is das so in ordnugn ? wie hoch sind die temperaturschwankungen im august september dort so? tal <-> berg!

ich würde auch gerne zelten ich ahb ein  leichtzelt (2 schlafsäcke + isomatte + zelt < 3kg)
gisb es dort zeltplätze oder haut man sich irgendwo in den wald (kostengünstig).


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Mai 2007)

Bei bewirtschafteten Hütten bekommst du meist ein Abendessen und ein Frühstück, wobei die nicht im Preis inbegriffen sein müssen. Als Schlafsack reicht ein Hüttenschlafsack oder ein Schlafsckinlett. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch ne lange Hose und ne wasserabweisende Jacke empfehlen, da es doch sehr kalt oder windig werden kann. Was auf jeden Fall ein Muss ist sind dickere Handschuhe und eine Mütze (letztes Jahr im August hat es 20cm gschneit).

Zum Thema Zelten: Ist so ne Sache. In NAturschutzgebieten sollte man sich keinen Falls erwischen lassen oder das Zelten gleich vermeiden, sonst ist es kein Problem an windgeschützten Stellen. Hier ist es notwendig einen wärmeren Schlafsack mitzunehmen, da man für den schlimmsten Fall vorbereitet sein muss.
Das größte Mancko wenn man mit dem Zelt unterwegs ist: Man muss Kocher, Geschirr, Essen, Trinken usw mit sich rumschleppen. D.H. du kommst auf jeden Fall auf mehr als 3kg.

Gruß Max
Jugendleiter im DAV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cvk (13. Mai 2007)

Zur Kleidung: Heckmair empfiehlt

1 Unterhose
1 Funktionsunterhemd ohne Arm
1 Funktionsunterhemd mit kurzen Armen
1 T- Shirt
1 Radhose kurz mit Einsatz und Träger
1 Kurzarmtrikot aus Funktionsmaterial
1 lange Radhose ohne Einsatz
1 dünne Fleecejacke
1 Goreanorak
1 Paar dünne Socken
1 Paar mittlere Socken
1 Paar Radschuhe mit guter Sohle und Laufeigenschaft
1 Paar Radhandschuhe
1 Paar Langlaufhandschuhe
1 Langlaufmütze
1 Helm


----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2007)

wieviel kostet ne hüttenübernachtung im schnitt?


----------



## eleflo (14. Mai 2007)

Soll jetzt kein Sarkasmus sein:
Du planst eine TA und kennst Dich nicht aus? Dann vielleicht das Vorhaben nochmal überdenken!

Zu Deiner Frage: HP auf Hütte sollte im Schnitt bei 35 Euronen liegen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. Mai 2007)

die reine übernachtung im lager kostet je nach hütte meist 8-12 EUR, wenn du im alpenverein bist (mitgliedschaft im DAV gilt dann z.b.) auch für die alpenvereine in A und I), wenn du nicht im alpenverein bist, kostet es zum teil das doppelte, auf jeden fall aber mehr. zimmer kosten auch noch mal ein bissl mehr.

www.alpenverein.de

da findest du alle infos, kannt auch unter der hüttensuche mal etwas stöbern und dir ein paar seiten von hütten anschauen, da gibt's auch konkrete preise.

35 EUr HP kommt aber schon ganz gut hin, kann auch mal 30 EUR sein, aber allzu viel billiger kriegt man es nicht hin. wir nehmen in der regel nicht HP, sondern essen abends einfach nudeln oder bergsteigeressen für ca. 7 EUR. das reicht uns, da wir auch tagsüber immer mal. wieder einen happen futtern.


----------



## soederbohm (14. Mai 2007)

FÃ¤hrst Du allein? In ner Gruppe? Haben andere Mitfahrer alpine Erfahrung? Wenn nicht, wÃ¼rd ich das nochmal Ã¼berdenken. Bei 0Â°C in 2.500m und 10cm Neuschnee unterwegs zu sein wird dann sicher SpaÃ (also noch weniger, als bei bergerfahrenen Menschen).

GruÃ
Martin

PS: Ãbernachtungen im Matratzenlager kosten so zwischen 5 und 16â¬ ohne Essen wenn man im DAV Mitglied ist.


----------



## Ede (14. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wieviel kostet ne nacht in der huette und was wird geboten?



Je weniger desto günstiger  
Normalerweise ist die Hausmusik abends kostenlos...


----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2007)

karten material hab ich mehr als gunug. die tour wird auch noch genau geplant.
start bodensee. ziel gardasee, dass steht fest. die route bin ich noch am planen. ich wollte die ungefähren hüttenpreise, um erstmal einen überblick über die kosten zu bekommen! gps kann man ja in den alpen vergessen oder? die anschaffung wird sich da kaum lohnen.

ich war schon des öffteren unterwegs ohne einen plan zu haben und es ging immer gut ^^. man muss sich nur auf die ungefähren gegebenheiten vorbereiten. mit den 0 grad war mir auch klar. 

wir haben 2 30 liter bikerucksäcke.
da passen rein schlafsäche, essen, geschirr, kocher, zelt, hygieneartikel, 2 satz sachen (1 mal warm 1mal kalt), altagsklamotten und camelback.

im tal ist es doch deutlich wärmer (oder hab ich nen denkfehler).
da kann man doch problemlos zelten?


----------



## dubbel (14. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> gps kann man ja in den alpen vergessen oder?


wieso das denn?
 




dkc-live schrieb:


> da kann man doch problemlos zelten?


wieso eigentlich zelten? um geld zu sparen? oder wegen der romantik?
ich würde kein zelt mitschleppen! 
(und auch keinen 30l-rucksack.)


----------



## soederbohm (14. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> wieso das denn?



Weil man in den Alpen so eine schlechte Netzabdeckung hat  

Also ich würd mir das mit dem Zelt auch nochmal überlegen. Das hat zwar was von Abenteuer, aber das Mehrgewicht würde den Spaßfaktor bergab doch erheblich verringern. Mich stört ja mein normaler Rucksack auf den Trails dann oft schon. Also lieber Hüttenübernachtungen, dann kann man Ausgaben von knapp unter 50,- am Tag rechnen (je nachdem, was man auf der Hütte und im Tal noch so braucht/isst).
Und: Nicht Mütze und Handschuhe vergessen, im August wirds frisch. Und auch in den Tälern (zumindest nördlich des Alpenhauptkammes) ist es dann nciht unbedingt sommerlich warm.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2007)

stört 1 kg mehrgewicht so extrem?
schlafsack muss ich ja so und so mitnehmen?
http://www.mckinley.de/produkte/schlafsaecke/leichtgewichtsschlafsaecke/produkt_100608#
http://www.mckinley.de/produkte/zelte/trekkingzelte/produkt_100115#
hab an diese ausrüstung geacht.
mir macht zelten mehr spaß als ne pension oder hotel oder ähnliches. ich finde das irgendiwe toll?
könnt ihr mal temperaturen nennen? <10° oder >10° in der nacht


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2007)

Zelt nein Danke ! Das wird doch sonst zur Trekking-Tour !

Alternative: im Tal übernachten in Gaststätten und Pensionen !? 
Mit ewtas Glück gibts nen Wäscheservice


----------



## soederbohm (14. Mai 2007)

Also der Schlafsack wiegt allein schon 650g, das Zelt allein 1kg. Wenn Du auf Hütten pennst kannst Du nen Seidenschlafsack mit 130g mitnehmen.

Temp. können in der Nacht auch mal unter 10°C fallen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Eike. (14. Mai 2007)

Ich würde mit einem 650g Schlafsack nicht in den Alpen im Freien übernachten. Da wirds nachts schnell mal einstellig und dann frierst du in so einem Schlafsack jämmerlich, mit schlafen/Erholung hat das dann nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2007)

oki -.-
ich denke mal ich werde zur hüttenübernachtung tendieren.
obwohl ich auch gerne 2 koppelbare schlafsäcke im zelt gehabt hätte ^^.
da kann amn sich so herrlich warme gedanken machen wenns draußen kalt wird 
wie wacht ihr eure sachen? 2 paar! abwechselnd tragen und am abend waschen?


----------



## dr_big (14. Mai 2007)

Zelt würde ich nicht mitnehmen, aber Schlafsack. Wenn das Wetter gut is kann man sich damit in ner ruhigen windgeschützten Ecke aufs Ohr hauen, bei Schlechtwetter eben in die Hütte. Ich hab schon oft im Schlafsack in den Bergen übernachtet, ist bei entsprechender Witterung kein Thema. In den Alpen ist es allerdings meistens zu überlaufen, als dass man noch ein ruhiges Schlafplätzchen finden würde.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (15. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> karten material hab ich mehr als gunug. die tour wird auch noch genau geplant.
> start bodensee. ziel gardasee, dass steht fest. die route bin ich noch am planen. ich wollte die ungefähren hüttenpreise, um erstmal einen überblick über die kosten zu bekommen! gps kann man ja in den alpen vergessen oder? die anschaffung wird sich da kaum lohnen.



Deine Vermutung widerspricht dem derzeitige GPS-Hype. Gerade mit Geräten der neueren Generation, soll sogar im Wald und in engen Tälern Empfang gewährleistet sein.....

..und: ein GPS Gerät kann man auch leihen.

Gruß
Edwin


----------



## Bierfahrer (15. Mai 2007)

Also wenn dir das Geld wichtig ist - dann bekommste auch ein 4Sterne Hotel mit etwas Glück für den gleichen Preis. Da kannste dich wenigstens richt sattessen und bekommst eine anständiges Frühstück. Und mußt nicht noch 5 Euro für ne versüffte Dusche abdrücken wo du danach sichellich Herpes und Fußpilz hast!


----------



## AK13 (15. Mai 2007)

Wenn campieren, dann ohne Zelt. Schlafsack, Isomatte + Biwaksack. Ein Plätzchen findest Du immer, doch das sollte im Tal liegen und nicht auf dem Paß. Ich habe mal am Hochalmsattel im Juni übernachtet - früh war Frost und wirklich ausgeschlafen war ich nicht. Ich wartete auf den Sonnenaufgang und das kann dauern!!! Die Abfahrt tat dann noch das Übrige! Am Großglockner (Fuscher Törl) lag am nächsten Tag Schnee, also auch schattig... Bei Regen kannst Du die Sache komplett knicken. Sommer 1996 fuhr ich meine Ausrüstung drei Wochen spazieren (1 Nacht im Freien...) Für die körperliche Reinigung empfehlen sich Gebirgsbäche, doch auch das ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Also wenn campieren, dann plane die Etappen so, daß Du nie ans Limit gehen mußt und genügend Reserven hast.


----------



## Ede (15. Mai 2007)

Bierfahrer schrieb:


> Also wenn dir das Geld wichtig ist - dann bekommste auch ein 4Sterne Hotel mit etwas Glück für den gleichen Preis. Da kannste dich wenigstens richt sattessen und bekommst eine anständiges Frühstück. Und mußt nicht noch 5 Euro für ne versüffte Dusche abdrücken wo du danach sichellich Herpes und Fußpilz hast!



Hüttenübernachtung Pro/Contra wurde hier im Forum ja schon bis ins kleinste Detail diskutiert, aber das Argument "Hygiene" ist neu.


----------



## dkc-live (15. Mai 2007)

moep moep.
andere idee.
will nicht extra nen thread aufmachen.
Meine Freudin hatte die Idee einen "BasisCampingplatz" zu suchen und von dort aus zu Touren. (SchÃ¶ne Berge zum Touren im Umkreis)
Kennt jemand von euch einen gÃ¼nstigen Zeltplatz am Wasser (zum Baden? aber nicht unbedingt nÃ¶tig). Ohne viel schnick schnack.
In den Niederlanden hieÃ sowas Naturcamping und war am Strand oder auf BauernhÃ¶fen. Hat gÃ¼nstige 8-16 â¬ FÃ¼r 2 Personen gekostet mit kostenlos duschen und FlieÃend Wasser (100-200 meter entfernung sind Okay).
Kennt jemand so einen Zeltplatz?


----------



## dubbel (15. Mai 2007)

gardasee.


----------



## Roberino (15. Mai 2007)

Tach zusammen,

wo kann man sich denn nen Hüttenschlafsack leihen, bzw. was kosten diese? Das hätte schon was im Sommer. Rauf auf den Tuxer und dann unter freiem Himmel pennen!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (15. Mai 2007)

hüttenschlafsack koset je nach modell 10 EUR-80 EUR.

je leichter desto teurer (in der regel), side ist mit am teuersten, am billigsten ist baumwolle.

gibt auch unterschiedliche formen und grössen, farben sowieso.

so ein teil ist aber nur für in der hütte und nicht für zum draussen schlafen.

um in den bergen unter freiem himmel zu nächtigen sollte man auf jeden fall einen gescheiten schlafsack haben, der warm hält und entsprechend für solche outdoor-aktivitäten geeignet ist, ggf. auch noch biwaksack.

sich einfach mal so auf 2000 m oder höher hinlegen und nächtigen ist halt nicht. entweder gescheite ausrüstung dabei oder es dürfte wenig spass machen bzw. gesundheitsgefährdend sein.

ein kompromiss könnte eine biwakschachtel sein, da hat man noch ein dach überm kopf, häufig auch decken und zumindest eine holzpritsche etc. zum schlafen. da ist's nicht ganz so kalt. wie im freien.

so oder so braucht man halt noch selbst was zu futtern und trinken.

bei einer klassischen transalp halte ich das unterfangen "zelten" für nicht allzu sinnvoll aufgrund von gewicht und handling des bikes bergauf und bergab. das man kaum komfort hat ist eh klar, da es fast immer auch mal schlechtes wetter innerhalb von 7-9 etappen gibt, könnte es auch entsprechend ungemütlich werden.

so wie stuntzi das augenblicklich macht bei seiner tour von sizilien nach münchen ist's aber sicher ein feiner kompromiss. und - das wichtigste: er weiss was er tut und hat passendes und erprobtes equipment!

naja, letztlich muss es aber jeder für sich entscheiden, wie "verrückt" er ist 

will keinen davon abhalten etwas abenteuer zu suchen und erfahrungen zu sammeln ...


----------



## Ede (15. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> gardasee.



Warum nicht Standort Alleghe in den Dolomiten und dann eine schöne Rundtour mit einer Hüttenübernachtung?


----------



## Bierfahrer (15. Mai 2007)

Alleghe ist ganz große Kino!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. Mai 2007)

ich suche nen zeltplatz ohne schnickschnack wie gaststätte oder kinderspielplatz in den alpen. wo finde ich sowas?


----------



## dubbel (15. Mai 2007)

Ede schrieb:


> Warum nicht Standort Alleghe in den Dolomiten und dann eine schöne Rundtour mit einer Hüttenübernachtung?


von mir aus gern. 
gardasee nur, weil da alles schon fertig vorgekaut ist. 



dkc-live schrieb:


> ich suche nen zeltplatz ohne schnickschnack, billig, keine gaststätte, keine kinderspielplatz ...


schon mal überlegt, an deinen social skills zu arbeiten?


----------



## dkc-live (15. Mai 2007)

Ich entschuldige mich bei dir Dubbel.
Ich habe es mir nunmal so angewöhnt, alles niederzuhämmern was ich gerade denke! Ich beherrsche die deutsche Rechtschreibung schon ganz gut.
Wie komme ich am Günstigsten nach Alleghe? Gefällt mir recht gut dort!
Mit welcher Sprache verständige ich mich dort? Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch, Spanisch stehen zu Auswahl. Italienisch hatte ich leider nur ein halbes Jahr und meine Freundin nur 1 Jahr.
Wie komme ich am Günstigsten dorthin?
Zug oder Auto? Wir wären zu zweit!
Kennt Jemand diesen Zeltplatz?
http://www.camping.dolomiti.com/alleghe/
18 Euro wären ein super Preis!


----------



## Superfriend (15. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Mit welcher Sprache verständige ich mich dort? Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch, Spanisch stehen zu Auswahl.



Französisch. Ist aber ganz n fieser Akzent, den die da drauf haben.


----------



## Ede (16. Mai 2007)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Französisch. Ist aber ganz n fieser Akzent, den die da drauf haben.



Sehr lustig!!


----------



## dkc-live (16. Mai 2007)

IS mir auch klar das die Italienisch sprechen. Ich vermute einfach mal die beherrschen Englisch und etwas Deutsch.
Sagt mal was ist Günstiger Zug oder Auto?
Bussreisen fallen ja raus!


----------



## soederbohm (16. Mai 2007)

Zug ist vermultich bei 2 Personen noch günstiger, aber das ist hlat immer ein mords g'schiß. Nicht alle Züge nehmen Bikes mit, bis dahin musst Du mehrmals umstiegen, bist ziemlich unflexibel. Aber ich fahr eigentlich nur noch mitm Auto zum Radln.


----------



## Bierfahrer (16. Mai 2007)

Solltest aber bei Hüttenübernachtungen auf einen festen Stuhlgang achten - die haben da unten des öfteren diese Bomberklos - hab mir da mal meine neuen Schuhe eingesaut!


----------



## Baikabaer (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
nach Alleghe und Umgebung kommst du leider nicht mit dem Zug. 
Also Auto.

Servus,
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

